
Fed Starts to Wonder If Cornerstone Inflation Model Still Works - njarboe
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-16/fed-starts-to-wonder-if-cornerstone-inflation-model-still-works
======
njarboe
Seems to me inflation is much higher than the reported national CPI, but I
live in the Bay Area. I always wondered what was in the "basket of goods" and
finally found a great report with everything broken down[1].

[1][https://www.bls.gov/cpi/detailed-report-
archive-2017.zip](https://www.bls.gov/cpi/detailed-report-archive-2017.zip)

